# How can we lure people here? From other forums...



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok so without naming names I am sick of the other dev forum. Every post is about the new Asus Tablet just announced, GPS sucks, Wifi sucks, Tablet locks up, blah blah blah...

I own this tablet now, and I am not returning it. I for one love it. Would it be better with GPS...I guess a little. However I am fine without it, I have a phone.

I would really like to make this forum bigger and full of people that like the Prime and Devs that want to develop for it.

How can we make this forum more lively?


----------



## benefit14snake (Nov 28, 2011)

I know the feeling. I actually like it better here because there is less people. It seems like popularity ruins things doesn't it? Napster, facebook ect....

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiftks (Jan 10, 2012)

Do we really want people here? Except for more devs (and they are more than aware of Rootzwiki), I'm just happy to haves fewer people here.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess that's a good point but looking at our dev section we are a bit thin on devs.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

U need a device that devs want to build for. Right now its Samsung game.


GatorsUF said:


> I guess that's a good point but looking at our dev section we are a bit thin on devs.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## Christo (Nov 20, 2011)

Have you tried a van with "Free Candy" on the side?


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Christo said:


> Have you tried a van with "Free Candy" on the side?


+1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## patis11 (Jan 10, 2012)

quite honestly, being new to the whole android development and android devices, its good to find people who are willing to help without being too technical about it. Yes, I am glad that there are folks mod'ing and releasing new mod's for all of us to use, but I think the "other sites" give more of an intimidation factor when it comes to newbies, like me. I almost feel too "stupid" to post anything, yet alone venture off to the "other site" for fear that I may just brick my prime, or I have no f'n idea on how to follow some techical jargon crap directions given by some android guru.

I think if there's more folks here willing to spend more time with explaining "how to..." in a more "android's for dummies" type of way, then this forum/site will probably get more people.

-two cents


----------

